# None of which mattered at all to me



## Howard Coberly

Ciao a tutti,

Speravo che qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se sto traducendo questa frase correttamente, per favore:

"He has many reasons for what he did, none of which matter at all to me"

"Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto, niente/nessuno di cui m'importano per niente"

Grazie in anticipo!

Ciao


----------



## miri

Direi: "nessuna delle quali mi importa minimamente".


----------



## marsilioficino

Avrà pure molte ragioni per fare quello che ha fatto, nessuna però di cui mi possa fregare qualcosa.

Wait for another suggestion, *I*'m not so convinced ;-)


----------



## marsilioficino

miri said:


> Direi: "nessuna delle quali mi importi minimamente".



Scusa Miri, perdonami, ma mi sembra proprio il caso giusto


----------



## Howard Coberly

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!

Howard


----------



## Danieloid

Una variante:
Aveva molti motivi per fare ciò che ha fatto, ma non mi importa nulla di nessuno.


----------



## pantonio

Howard Coberly said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Speravo che qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se sto traducendo questa frase correttamente, per favore:
> 
> "He has many reasons for what he did, none of which matter at all to me"
> 
> "Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto, niente/nessuno di cui m'importano per niente"
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Ciao


 
Ha molte ragioni per fare quel che ha fatto: nessuna di esse mi riguarda minimamente.


----------



## beethoven1984

Howard Coberly said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Speravo che qualcuno potrebbe potesse dirmi se sto traducendo questa frase correttamente, per favore:
> 
> "He has many reasons for what he did, none of which matter at all to me"
> 
> "Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto, niente/nessuno di cui m'importano per niente"
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Ciao


----------



## marsilioficino

Avrà avuto molte ragioni per fare quello che ha fatto, 
nessuna delle quali mi tange (o "ma nessuna che mi tanga")


----------



## Necsus

Howard Coberly said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Speravo che qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se sto traducendo questa frase correttamente, per favore:
> "He has many reasons for what he did, none of which matter at all to me"
> "Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto, niente/nessuno di cui m'importano per niente"
> Grazie in anticipo!
> Ciao


La mia proposta: 'qualunque sia la ragione per cui l'ha fatto, non m'interessa minimamente/non ha nessuna importanza per me', o al plurale, se preferisci, 'quali che siano le ragioni...'. 


marsilioficino said:


> miri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direi: "nessuna delle quali mi importi minimamente".
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa Miri, perdonami, ma mi sembra proprio il caso giusto
Click to expand...

Ohibò! E perché mai? Direi piuttosto che quello che manca nella frase di Miri è una preposizioncina: "*di* nessuna delle quali m'importa minimamente".


----------



## miri

Poffarbacco! Il "di"  è rimasto nella tastiera! Grazie mille, Necsus!


----------



## marsilioficino

Necsus said:


> La mia proposta: 'qualunque sia la ragione per cui l'ha fatto, non m'interessa minimamente/non ha nessuna importanza per me', o al plurale, se preferisci, 'quali che siano le ragioni...'.
> 
> Ohibò! E perché mai? Direi piuttosto che quello che manca nella frase di Miri è una preposizioncina: "*di* nessuna delle quali m'importa minimamente".



Se aggiungi la preposizione si, perché "nessuna" non è più il soggetto, ma senza preposizione "nessuna" è soggetto e regge il congiuntivo


----------



## Necsus

marsilioficino said:


> Se aggiungi la preposizione si, perché "nessuna" non è più il soggetto, ma senza preposizione "nessuna" è soggetto e regge il congiuntivo


La preposizione 'di' è richiesta dopo 'importare' nella forma intransitiva che ha in questa costruzione, quindi io non ho aggiunto proprio niente, ho solo messo al suo posto quello che era sfuggito a Miri. Ma in ogni caso non sarebbe certo l'assenza del 'di' a motivare l'eventuale ricorso al congiuntivo, basta sostituire 'importare' con 'interessare' per rendersene conto. E, perdonami, ma a mio parere la spiegazione che hai dato qui sopra per giustificare la tua correzione non ha alcun fondamento.
In un forum di lingue frequentato da stranieri che imparano l'italiano sarebbe auspicabile fornire informazioni il più possibile esatte e verificate. Correggere qualcuno per inserire un congiuntivo dove in realtà non ha motivo di essere può anche capitare, infatti questo modo verbale è uno degli elementi di più difficile 'gestione' della nostra lingua, ma se ribadisci che si debba dire un assolutamente improbabile "nessuna delle quali mi importi minimamente" voglio augurarmi che fornirai una spiegazione e una dimostrazione di come questo sia possibile in base alle regole che governano la sintassi dell'italiano. Ti ringrazio.


----------



## marsilioficino

Ok Necsus. Se teniamo toni moderati io ci sto. Non voglio fare polemiche né litigare con nessuno. Per rispetto nei tuoi confronti e per i lettori di questo forum ho il dovere di risponderti, quindi ci provo. 





> In un forum di lingue frequentato da stranieri che imparano l'italiano sarebbe auspicabile fornire informazioni il più possibile esatte e verificate


_Non c'è niente di cui m'importa davvero qcs_ OR _Non c'è niente di cui m'importi davvero qcs_ ?
_E' in una fase di apatia: nulla che lo interessi e lo faccia smuovere_ OR ... _nulla che lo interessa e lo fa smuovere_ ?
_Di tutte le cose che ho visto (non ce n'è) nessuna che mi tocchi come il suo sguardo_ OR ... _che mi tocca_ ?



Necsus said:


> *Re: congiuntivo o indicativo?*
> Ciao, Gabrigabri, e benvenuto nel forum!
> Quote:
> "perché non riesco a trovare nessuna persona che mi voglia bene" è giusto l'uso del congiuntivo?
> Direi proprio di sì, trattasi di proposizione dipendente introdotta da congiunzione causale (perché).



Comunque è possibile che mi sbagli, se tu sei così convinto che sia così... 

Quindi invito i lettori di questo post a prendere con le molle quello che dico, nessuno è infallibile ;-)


----------



## Necsus

marsilioficino said:


> Ok Necsus. Se teniamo toni moderati io ci sto. Non voglio fare polemiche né litigare con nessuno. Per rispetto nei tuoi confronti e per i lettori di questo forum ho il dovere di risponderti, quindi ci provo.
> Comunque è possibile che mi sbagli, se tu sei così convinto che sia così...
> Quindi invito i lettori di questo post a prendere con le molle quello che dico, nessuno è infallibile ;-)


Non vedo proprio perché i toni non dovrebbero essere moderati. 
Però mi sfugge il senso dei tuoi esempi, si tratta di costruzioni diverse da quella in oggetto (senza 'non c'è-che' non occorrerrebbe il congiuntivo) e non dici da dove sono prese. Idem (senza 'perché'...) dicasi per la citazione di quella mia risposta. 
E soprattutto non colgo il senso di questo atteggiamento: perché dovremmo dare nel forum dei contributi di cui non siamo sicuri? io sono dell'idea che non siano gli altri a dover 'prendere con le molle' quello che diciamo, ma noi a doverlo verificare prima di dirlo! Oppure, se non siamo sicurissimi di quanto affermiamo, diciamolo, non sosteniamo con sicurezza che è così...!


----------



## Danieloid

marsilioficino said:


> Quindi invito i lettori di questo post a prendere con le molle quello che dico, nessuno è infallibile ;-)



Mah, proviamo a cambiare il verbo lasciando inalterata la struttura della frase di Miri.
Aveva molti motivi per fare ciò che ha fatto, nessuno dei quali mi appare convincente.
Marsilio, anche in questo caso diresti "nessuno dei quali mi appaia convincente"?
Io non saprei spiegare la regola (ma posso chiedere) ma il congiuntivo proprio non lo capisco, in questa frase.
Io, tra l'altro, siccome la frase è un po' insidiosa e a me non appare tanto elegante, avevo proposto una separazione:
Aveva molti motivi per fare ciò che ha fatto, ma nessuno (di essi) mi appare convincente.


----------



## marsilioficino

marsilioficino said:


> _Di tutte le cose che ho visto (non ce n'è) nessuna che mi tocchi come il suo sguardo_



Eccolo il "non c'è... che..."

p.s.
non le ho prese da nessuna parte, sono frasi che ho redatto al momento nelle due forme (cong./indic.)


----------



## marsilioficino

Comunque:
Nessuna m'importA... ecc.
Nessuna delle quali m'importi... ecc.


----------



## Danieloid

Ma non c'è nessun "che… che…" nella frase di Miri!
Comunque, la cosa si confonde sempre più, e tu, Marsilio, non mi dici come ti suona la frase "Aveva molti motivi per fare ciò che ha fatto, nessuno dei quali mi appaia convincente."
Diciamo così: a te pare che ci voglia il congiuntivo. Va bene. Ma se non mi spieghi perché, se non mi citi qualche grammatica, io non riuscirò a capire, il tuo costrutto continuerà ad apparirmi strano, e non avrà alcuna legittimità di "regola". E temo che in assenza di riferimenti autorevoli, tu vai con il tuo orecchio, io con il mio, e possiamo fermarci qui.


----------



## miri

Grazie Necsus e Dan per aver risposto in mia assenza!  

La frase da me formulata non è sicuramente elegante (anche per la distanza tra “ragioni” e “di nessuna delle quali”), ma non scorretta a causa della mancanza del congiuntivo, come Necsus e Dan hanno evidenziato con chiarezza e competenza. 
  Analizziamo frasi simili (proposizioni relative introdotte da un pronome indefinito, se non sbaglio):
  “Ha formulato diverse ipotesi, nessuna delle quali mi convince del tutto.”
  “Mi presentò le sue due sorelle, nessuna delle quali mi piacque granchè.”
  “Si configurano molte possibili conseguenze, nessuna delle quali deve essere sottovalutata."
"Ha accampato molte scuse_,_nessuna delle quali si è rivelata credibile." 
  Si potrebbe continuare a oltranza, con esempi anche migliori, ma in nessuna delle proposizioni menzionate vedo motivo per l’uso del congiuntivo, Marsilio.


----------



## Necsus

marsilioficino said:


> Eccolo il "non c'è... che..."
> p.s.
> non le ho prese da nessuna parte, sono frasi che ho redatto al momento nelle due forme (cong./indic.)


Cioè?
p.s.: che cosa dimostrano, allora? sono la prova che tu la pensi così... ma questo lo sapevamo già. 


marsilioficino said:


> Comunque:
> Nessuna m'importA... ecc.
> Nessuna delle quali m'importi... ecc.


Vedo che ti arrocchi sulle tue posizioni e riproponi la tua versione come italiano corretto...

D'accordo, cerchiamo di ricostruire gli eventi per capire di cosa stiamo parlando.
La frase proposta da Miri come traduzione era: 
"(Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto,) nessuna delle quali mi importa minimamente",
e tu l'hai corretta così:
"(Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto,) nessuna delle quali mi importi minimamente",
io invece l'ho corretta così:
"(Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto,) di nessuna delle quali m'importa minimamente",
tu hai ribattuto:
"Se aggiungi la preposizione sì, perché "nessuna" non è più il soggetto, ma senza preposizione "nessuna" è soggetto e regge il congiuntivo".
Allora, intanto ripeto che non ho aggiunto niente, aveva inavvertitamente omesso Miri, quindi la frase su cui tu hai operato la correzione (senza il 'di') è già di per sé agrammaticale. Ma superiamo questa fase, sostituendo, come proponevo prima, _importare_ con _interessare_, che non ha necessità della preposizione 'di', avremo:
"(Ha molte ragioni per quello che ha fatto,) nessuna delle quali mi _interessa_ minimamente",
secondo la tua correzione, anche qui andrebbe il congiuntivo...! 

Ora voglio provare a capire da dove ti derivi questa convinzione: hai nominato 'nessuna' come motivazione, dicendo che sarebbe il 'soggetto' del verbo (_interessare_, a questo punto). Probabilmente ti riferisci al fatto che 'nessuna' è un pronome/aggettivo indefinito, e quindi in una proposizione dipendente reggerebbe il congiuntivo, come 'chiunque sia', per fare un esempio. Intanto chiariamo che se anche 'nessuna' fosse effettivamente il soggetto, cosa che non è, non ci sarebbe lo stesso nessun motivo di mettere il congiuntivo (p.e. 'nessuna delle sue ragioni mi interessa'), e poi va detto, per chi non lo sapesse, che _importare_, come _interessare_, è uno di quei _verbi impersonali_ che ammettono il soggetto logico. Che significa? che essendo impersonale, il soggetto grammaticale non potrebbe comunque essere 'nessuna', e il soggetto logico in questo caso è 'io' (che compio l'azione di non provare interesse). Quindi questo non potrebbe in nessun caso essere un motivo per ricorrere al congiuntivo, ammesso che fosse previsto.
Dopo di che, ribadisci:
"Nessuna m'importA... ecc.
Nessuna delle quali m'importi... ecc.", 
allora devo capire che colleghi la necessità del congiuntivo al relativo 'quali'... Ma perché? qui 'delle quali' rimanda alle 'ragioni' della frase precedente, è come dire 'nessuna di queste/quelle/loro', e non c'è motivo di pensare al congiuntivo. E se anche tu volessi considerare la frase a sé stante, avulsa da quella oggetto della discussione, non potresti avere un sostantivo/aggettivo/pronome al _singolare_ e un pronome relativo al _plurale_! Quello a cui pensi tu sarebbe possibile solo con 'della quale', o 'di cui': "Ha qualche ragione particolare? - Nessuna di *cui* m'import*i*", allora sì, potrebbe usarsi il congiuntivo, ma purtroppo la nostra frase ha un'altra costruzione...!

Be', credo di aver circostanziato e illustrato a sufficienza le mie argomentazioni, quindi almeno fino a eventuale dimostrazione del contrario, mi sento di dover dire a chi ci legge che la frase *'Nessuna delle quali m'importi...'*, secondo il mio modesto parere, è da ritenere grammaticalmente e sintatticamente *sbagliata*.


----------



## marsilioficino

Il congiuntivo è il modo dell'umiltà, l'indicativo invece quello della sicurezza. In certi casi vanno bene entrambi, dipende dalla soggettività/oggettività dell'enunciazione.

Guarda che io ho usato "di cui"



marsilioficino said:


> Avrà pure molte ragioni per fare quello che ha fatto, nessuna però di cui mi possa fregare qualcosa.
> 
> Wait for another suggestion, *I*'m not so convinced ;-)





Necsus said:


> Quello a cui pensi tu sarebbe possibile solo con 'della quale', o 'di cui': "Ha qualche ragione particolare? - Nessuna di *cui* m'import*i*", allora sì, potrebbe usarsi il congiuntivo, ma purtroppo la nostra frase ha un'altra costruzione...!





Necsus said:


> Be', credo di aver circostanziato e illustrato a sufficienza le mie argomentazioni, quindi almeno fino a eventuale dimostrazione del contrario, mi sento di dover dire a chi ci legge che la frase *'Nessuna delle quali m'importi...'*, secondo il mio modesto parere, è da ritenere grammaticalmente e sintatticamente *sbagliata*.



Non è sbagliata sicuramente. Semmai, l'uso del congiuntivo rivela che chi parla vuole sottolineare l'aspetto soggettivo delle sue considerazioni, ritenendole non una realtà oggettiva, bensì un proprio punto di vista sulle ragioni di chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, che seppur fossero buone non ebbero a convincerlo


----------



## miri

Marsilio, non ti sembra una motivazione un tantino aleatoria? 
Prova a prendere in considerazione le frasi che ho scritto nel mio post precedente e a coniugare i verbi delle subordinate al congiuntivo. Ti pare che possano essere considerate corrette in entrambi i modi, a seconda del punto di vista dell'emittente?


----------



## raffica

Dopo tutte le interessantissime discussioni sull'uso del congiuntivo (attenzione al fenomeno dell'ipercorrezione!), proporrei la mia traduzione:
Ha (o avrà pure, accogliendo un suggerimento) tutte le ragioni per fare ciò che ha fatto, ma a me non interessano affatto/minimamente.
, raffaella


----------



## Necsus

marsilioficino said:


> Il congiuntivo è il modo dell'umiltà, l'indicativo invece quello della sicurezza. In certi casi vanno bene entrambi, dipende dalla soggettività/oggettività dell'enunciazione.
> 
> Guarda che io ho usato "di cui"
> Ma l'impossibilità della tua costruzione è con 'delle quali', non con 'di cui', come ho spiegato
> 
> Non è sbagliata sicuramente. Semmai, l'uso del congiuntivo rivela che chi parla vuole sottolineare l'aspetto soggettivo delle sue considerazioni, ritenendole non una realtà oggettiva, bensì un proprio punto di vista sulle ragioni di chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, che seppur fossero buone non ebbero a convincerlo


Ribadisco che "Nessuna delle quali m'importi... ecc." invece a parer mio è sicuramente sbagliata. Ma credo di averlo già illustrato più che abbondantemente, e ora ognuno è libero di sposare una tesi o l'altra, senza bisogno di ulteriori approfondimenti, almeno da parte mia.


----------



## miri

Sei stato di una chiarezza cristallina, come sempre, Necsus!
Più di così non si può fare. Mi dispiace solo di essere stata la causa involontaria di questa epica fatica!
Tornando in argomento e riassumendo, a mio modesto parere, le traduzioni migliori sono quella di Necsus "'Qualunque sia la ragione per cui l'ha fatto, non m'interessa minimamente/non ha nessuna importanza per me" e quella di Raffaella "Ha (o avrà pure, accogliendo un suggerimento) tutte le ragioni per fare ciò che ha fatto, ma a me non interessano affatto/minimamente."


----------



## Danieloid

Per sicurezza, ho girato la domanda anche agli "esperti" del mio forum di riferimento per l'italiano, sottoponendo loro la frase
"Aveva molte ragioni per fare ciò che ha fatto, nessuna delle quali mi interessi veramente."
Il responso è stato: la frase è agrammaticale. Spero che la spiegazione, da me richiesta al gentile linguista, che segue tale lapidaria affermazione sia sufficiente a chiudere la questione.


----------



## marsilioficino

la maggioranza vince
Una lingua è fatta da chi la parla, e se tutti voi siete d'accordo col _condannare_ quel congiuntivo allora ve la do vinta.

Guardate cosa ho trovato per non sentirmi solo sul sito ufficiale del Governo Italiano:



> Come etichettare un prodotto tessile composto da due o più fibre,
> nessuna della quali raggiunga l’85% del peso totale



E' incredibile che lassù si facciano errori del genere!!!





> Metastasi in linfonodi omolaterali, _nessuno dei quali_ abbia dimensione. massima superiore a cm 6


----------



## Danieloid

Giuro che questo è il mio ultimo intervento.
Marsilio, non si tratta di lingua fatta da chi parla, ma di _regole di sintassi italiana._
La prima frase che porti come esempio mi pare che non abbia nulla a che fare con quella sulla quale stiamo discutendo da 28 post; in più non ha alla fine né un punto di domanda né altro.
La seconda frase che porti come esempio non sembra a sé stante, e mi astengo dal dare su di essa un'opinione.
Errori sull'uso del congiuntivo, comunque, se ne trovano ovunque. Grammatiche, dizionari e esperti della materia servono a fugare questi dubbi.
La spiegazione data dal _linguista_ nel thread sul sito di cui ho fornito il link mi pare precisa ed esauriente, e parla di grammatica italiana.
Ciao.


----------



## marsilioficino

Danieloid said:


> Grammatiche, dizionari e esperti della materia servono a fugare questi dubbi.
> La spiegazione data dal _linguista_ nel thread sul sito di cui ho fornito il link mi pare precisa ed esauriente, e parla di grammatica italiana.
> Ciao.



E se fossi un esperto linguista anch'io?


----------



## Danieloid

Se lei fosse un esperto linguista, spiegherebbe la sua tesi a me, che sono ignorante, in modo chiaro, semplice e inequivocabile.


----------



## marsilioficino

Se la lingua si potesse spiegare in modo chiaro, semplice e inequivocabile i linguisti sarebbero dei matematici ;-)


----------



## Danieloid

Ha ragione. Mi sono espresso male, e le lascio volentieri l'ultima parola.


----------



## marsilioficino

Ho sbagliato...


----------



## miri

La "poveretta", appellativo che rimando al mittente, con desinenza maschile, credo, non se la prende affatto quando viene corretta e, pur preferendo correzioni fatte a ragion veduta, non ritiene che questa sia una questione personale .
Caro Marsilio, ti auguro che la tua infatuazione per il congiuntivo non diventi un'attrazione fatale!


----------



## marsilioficino

Mah!? Non vedo cosa ci sia di offensivo in quel che ho detto:


> Mi sono convinto di aver *sbagliato* nel correggere la poveretta che aveva usato *giustamente* l'indicativo


Ho detto che lei, poveretta, ha dovuto subire un'ingiusta segnalazione da parte mia che ho sbagliato... Ma perché tanto pregiudiziale astio?


----------



## miri

Termine infelice, ma nessun astio, davvero, ci mancherebbe!
(Semmai ci si chiarisce via MP)


----------

